# What Can I Tow?



## randyf (Apr 16, 2005)

Along the same lines as some other posts I've seen, I'm new at this and want to go from an older class c motor home to a newer trailer, but expect I'm limited by my vehicle. Just got some of the numbers and am wondering if it is possible that I could tow something like the 21RS with it. Its a 99 Pathfinder Chilcoot ( Canadian version , I believe) , V6, auto , 4.636 gear ratio ( I think), 5000lb tow capacity, 9500GCWR, tongue load 500lb, 5236 lb vehicle gross weight rating , 2596 rear axle, 2849 front axle. From what I can find I think the wheel base is about 106"..

As for the 21RS, accoding to the website its 3990 dry, with a carrying cap. of 1510 -hitch is 360, . I've seen some say you usually carry around 1000 lbs. , but from what I've been reading , there's a lot more to it than that.

WHat do you think, and thanks in advance.... I 'm beginning to wonder if I can even tow my second choice, a 21- 23 ft hybrid ( rockwood, trailcruiser, or coyote) , although I've seen claims that they can be towed with a mini van...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I owned a hybrid and they are nice but you are still dealing with canvas. Cleaning, resealing after hard soap wash etc. If you can do the 21RS, I would, better trailer.

As for your tv, I will let someone who knows that vehicle better answer. Good Luck

action


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

randyf,

Hi, and welcome to the site.

Looks like you're missing one critical part of the equation ... the weight of the vehicle, itself (i.e., "curb weight"







). Once you have that, there is a web site that I have found very helpful in determining towing capabilities:

What Can I Tow?

If you're a spreadsheet guy, like I am, there is another link to a very good one at the bottom of that page. Barring that, there's always the friendly folks on this site!

I plugged some numbers into that spreadsheet just to see, and it looks like you'll be close depending on the curb weight, and how much "stuff" you load in the truck vs. the TT.

I'm skeptical about those claims re a mini-van towing a hybrid. We towed our old pop-up (10-ft box) with our mini-van, and it was fine as long as you were on flat ground. Otherwise, it struggled. And it was even equipped with the "towing package"!

Good luck,
Roger.


----------



## randyf (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for that..... I'll check it out, and yes Ilike spreadsheets. I suspect the only way to find that missing number is to actually get the vehicle weighed somewhere. As well, I don't have a hitch yet, and don't really undestand what I need in that area. ie do I need all the things I see on posts like brake controllers, sway controller, weight distribution , etc. If so , what does all that cost,or can one get it thrown into the deal?

Thanks again

Randyf


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I wouldn't suggest pulling the 21RS with a V6. I pulled mine (I owned one prior to upsizing to a 28 RSS) with a 2003 4-Runner V8 with a 7,000 lb towing limit and I believe that it was pretty close to the limits of that vehicle. If I remember correctly, the sticker inside gave an empty weight of something like 4,300 lbs. Add in water, beer, food, beer, clothes, beer, etc... and you quickly get very close to the 5,000 lb limit for your vehicle. Would it pull it? Maybe. Would you be happy with it? Most likely not. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

It would be cheaper to buy the hitch on your own (normally), but nice to have it thrown in -- it gives you a little wiggle room on price and an out-the-door-ready-to-go deal. A load-leveling hitch is nice and sway control is also nice. If money was an issue, I would go with load-leveling first. I towed a 19' prowler with my '91 Explorer for at least 20k miles and never had a problem with regard to sway control. I was, however, very aware of when a semi passed. For that matter, I'm not even sure I had my load-leveling adjusted properly.

I don't know anything about the Nissan, but my gut feel is that it may be a little light. Others on the forum will know better. Best thing -- you're checking it out BEFORE you buy. Smart approach! Best of luck.


----------



## randyf (Apr 16, 2005)

The other thing I should add is that I live in PEI Canada where it is relatively flat and we tend to go only a couple of hours from home , and rarely on big highways. The furthest we would go would be to Fundy National Park in NB, about 3 hrs away. Is it realistic to try it for a year under these circumstances and see how it goes, knowing that we may need to upgrade the TV next year if we plan n doing any more significant trips?


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

randyf,

A google search produced the following:

1999 Nissan Pathfinder Specs

Not sure if this is the exact vehicle or not ... Looks like
Curb weight = 1,667 kg = 3,675 lb
GVWR = 2200kg = 4850 lb (this is different than the number you had)








GTWR = 1588kg = 3500 lb (again different than your numbers).
















Looks like some further investigation is in order.


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I was in a similar situation. I had owned a 10 year old Class A MH and had a Dodge Grand Caravan. My wife is very miserly by the way. She wanted to use the van to tow a 21 ft trailer and I laughed. I told her that the van would not be able to move let alone the fact that I would be a meance on the highway. We went back and forth and back and forth on the issue.

The end result was that I purchased an 05 Excursion with a 36 foot travel trailer. Granted I have 5 passengers and 3 dogs but, if I ever wanted to downsize or upsize the trailer, I would have flexibility.

I can also tell you from a brief towing experience that towing the TT with my new TV, it only took ONCE for the conditions to be ideal to suck me into tour bus and also get into an accident. Do not try and push the limits on the TV or you will wind up regretting it when you flip your trailer and/or TV or even worse you become a statistic. That one experience taught me to buy the Hensley and also buy a TV that can handle the TT easily.

Also, think from the following standpoint.... As you use teh TT, you usually begin to collect stuff. That stuff all has weight and you will find yourself at or above the limits. Its not so much the acceleration and horspeower its the wheelbase, towing ratio and ACTUAL weight limits that your TV can handle. Read the RV towing tips it will really help you understand the numbers.

Another point, Ford states that I can tow 12K+ pounds. That does not take into account the fuel and water weight as well as any options on the TV. Therefore, the amount that I can tow is much LESS.


----------



## randyf (Apr 16, 2005)

Interesting,

My understanding is the 3500 lb is for a manual transmission . Curb weight is probably not far off, although I have a roof rack and running boards - not much else extra...my gear ratio was wrong, it should be 4.363, not 4.636. My version of the GVWR came from the front door panel so i suspecct its correct, not that I expect I'll put more than 1000 pounds in it.

I'll try some calculations based on these numbers and see what I come up with.... the short wheelbase ( 106") was something I read wasn't great, anyone have any experience there?

Thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

In this case its not the tow capability that one needs to be concerend with BUT the stopping ability!!!

Yes -- I go by the old rule of thumb that you should never be any closer to the manufacturers limits of towing then by 75%. In this case that means your trailer fully loaded could weigh no more then 3750.

Too many people nowdays figure if I can get it moving then its Ok to tow it ... heck -- a lawnmower with the right axle ratio can tow anything ... its the inability to adequately control and stop the trailer while in motion that can get you and other innocent people killed.

IMO, you're at your limits at the get-go. The Pathfinder has a short wheelbase and thus your trailer, already being at max limits for the vehicle will have a tendency to sway -- even on good straight roads -- but you may not really notice that until a bus or semi tractor w/ trailer blows past you and suddenly the trailer is driving the Pathfinder.

just my 02.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

PEI!? We spent our summer vacation last year at Stanhope. PEI is an absolutely wonderful place! You are likely to see my outback there in a year or two. I love the Maritimes. We spent many fun hours in Charlottetown.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We tow a 21RS with a 7500 tow ability on our Durango. Has large engine, 5.9 V8, tow pkg. It does ok. And we live in a flat area as well. aFter several trips towing it, here are my thoughts in regards to your Pathfinder.
My sticker in the 21rs says it weighed in at 4330, that's on the lot, with tanks/gas and tanks, etc. Now, we added prob bout 1k to that, food, bikes, camping stuff. so that puts us at 5330 roughly with the tv ability at 7000. It tows and stops just fine, BUT:
you get a LOT of suck in on interstates from 18 wheelers/big rigs of any sort passin ya, key is to be able to recover it without any sway and loss of control. The Outbacks are a high profile camper and that makes it more difficult to control with a smaller wheelbase. You'll have to be constant on guard. 
That being said, camping is for fun. One shouldn't have to be constantly on guard. I feel confident and relaxed enough now to enjoy the tow, BUT I will be looking in the next few years for something with a wider wheelbase. Probably a truck of some sort. I've taken mine into the hills of mid Tn and it did ok, SUX on some gas, but that V8 is chuggin. 
Just because it has the tow power doesn't mean it's a good tow vehicle. But at 5000 being your tow limit, I can GUARANTEE you that your gonna exceed that.
A 21RS is a wonderful unit and we couldn't be happier with it. Just make sure that your not gonna be stressed and worried your entire trip...that would defeat the purpose of leaving the driveway in the first place.








Sorry that's prob not what you wanted to hear, but maybe it'll help you and your family have some safe and happy camping..even if it takes longer to get there.
Mark


----------



## randyf (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your help...I"m learning a lot, I used the spreadsheet and it came out a couple of hundred lbs on the negative side. ... based on that , I suspect its probably best if I make a change to either the tow vehicle or what I want to tow.

vdub - nice to hear you like our neck of the wooks- my wifes folks live in Stanhope , but go south in the winter- you DONT want to be here in January....

Thanks again


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

In my opinion, the power of your pathfinder isn't a concern (you can always go little slower) but the light weight, soft suspension and short wheelbase could combine to make things unstable, and that's not what you want at 60mph. If you were planning on using a Hensley hitch, I wouldn't be as concerned with a pathfinder/21rs combo. By far the safest and best route would be to trade up to a larger truck.

Kevin P.


----------

